
Russia targeting the US military with fake Facebook profiles of gorgeous women - aceperry
http://www.businessinsider.com/russian-hackers-posing-attractive-women-facebook-are-friending-us-troops-gather-intel-2017-6
======
Simulacra
This was shown to be effective once before by some researchers in 2013.[0]
Sadly it's probably still a very effective tool, particularly with the
explosion in other social media platforms.

[0] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2059940/fake-social-media-
id-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2059940/fake-social-media-id-duped-
securityaware-it-guys.html)

Edit: also this one in 2009:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Sage](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Sage)

